# Mesquite and Maple



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Going au' natural again.
The pikie is made from mesquite, it is 6.5" long and weights in at 3.75oz.
Shannon made the needle out of maple burl, It is 6" long and weighs in at 1.70oz.
The pics do not due justice
We kept them natural as the grain is sooooo nice.
Hope you guys like em.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice. Galvbay gave me a couple big blanks of mesquite, might need to give one a turn as a lure


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Do it! You know you want too  
Besides, I need some Bill lure pics I'm feeling alone out here. LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

If I ever get a few minutes to myself, I plan to make some for sure. I can go a week and not much happens, then for a month or two I can't even sit down LOL


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SH....that mesquite is AWESOME! I love the way the eyes are installed....looks too real! I'm going to try to tackle one of those some day! gb


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I am about finished making one.....it's smaller and I put on some of my touches LOL I like having the mouth and tail hollow for that "POP"
I'm not going to paint it...the wood is so nice.....another to look at LOL


----------

